# 2012 Apache 700 Winterisation



## budgerigar1 (Apr 26, 2012)

Hi There, I see there is a lot of Autotrail Apache 700 owners, I bought a new 2012 one this year and wonder if anyone has any tips for the coming winter. I am not sure what to do yet with the winterisation of the M/H. I want to use it if it's nice but don't want freezing problems when it's really cold. Is there a Easy solution to this without too much trouble getting it up and runing again when we need it. I keep it on the drive next to house. Regards Grant..


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

Keep your MH plugged into the EHU. Drain the water system. Keep a small heater with a thermostat on during frosty periods. I use a oiled filled radiator type. Keep air circulation by opening up now and again.

Good Luck

Dave


----------



## budgerigar1 (Apr 26, 2012)

Thanks Dave,
I like this idea of keeping an oil filled radiator in there. I think I have a thermostatically controlled one as well. Not sure quite how to drain it down but will have to learn. If you have any other tips they would be appreciated by this newcomer!! Thanks Grant


----------

